# One Neat-O Screen Saver



## N2TORTS (Apr 30, 2016)

A nice way to start the day at the PC.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 30, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> A nice way to start the day at the PC.


How lovely!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 30, 2016)

Great minds think alike!

My phone background...


----------



## Lyn W (May 1, 2016)

I have this one as mine


----------



## Sara G. (May 1, 2016)

This one's mine


----------



## Guzboss (May 1, 2016)

Mine


----------



## spud's_mum (May 1, 2016)

I'm the odd one out...


----------



## Speedy-1 (May 8, 2016)

*I change them out a lot , I am using this one now ! *


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 8, 2016)

Mine is my boyfriend. And the lock screen is my 6 yr old sister. I tried changing it to a picture of the tortoises but they both got so offended so i had to change it back. I asked if they would take picture with the tortoises so i have all 4, but the answer was "no"  
Here they are though
View attachment 172866


----------



## Anyfoot (May 21, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> A nice way to start the day at the PC.


Very nice Dr.J.D.Laborde


----------



## N2TORTS (May 21, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Very nice Dr.J.D.Laborde


Good eyes ma' Friend ....


Just love all these different screen savers ....too fun!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 21, 2016)

This is mine:


----------



## MPRC (May 21, 2016)

I have Verns booty as mine. I rarely shoot vertical torti pics.


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2016)

Mine is this picture Balarney, my best bud, who is atleast 18.


----------

